# Female PI's



## luckyscars (Feb 3, 2019)

Realized recently I have never encountered a female Private Investigator, in real life or in media.

I am considering having a PI in my WIP be a female but are there practical reasons why this profession seems so overwhelmingly male dominated? Is it a case of women investigators simply not working 'in the field' as much as men or more likely a case of the private sector being more discriminatory? Because you get plenty of women police detectives and many retired cops become PI's so I'm not seeing the disconnect here?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 3, 2019)

luckyscars said:


> Realized recently I have never encountered a female Private Investigator, in real life or in media.
> 
> I am considering having a PI in my WIP be a female but are there practical reasons why this profession seems so overwhelmingly male dominated? Is it a case of women investigators simply not working 'in the field' as much as men or more likely a case of the private sector being more discriminatory? Because you get plenty of women police detectives and many retired cops become PI's so I'm not seeing the disconnect here?




Maybe your tastes lean toward male investigators, because a few Google searches turned up info on female private investigators. Here's some of what I found.

Google : female private investigator

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...kBUUQFggLMAA&usg=AOvVaw1RtL58oCqiSn17X2SflAs_

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...kBUUQFggOMAE&usg=AOvVaw16SWZJ8F1AM5VqPS85PjFd

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...kBUUQFggbMAY&usg=AOvVaw0GXmAhtFzinyCF4_jMo8Jh

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...kBUUQFggiMAk&usg=AOvVaw2tsa1kOn11WRETiYjdcny0


Google : female private investigator book series

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...2Bk4QFggLMAA&usg=AOvVaw2miK7plSpM9o7UQg_OpAOo

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...2Bk4QFggOMAE&usg=AOvVaw3c8Qlj-m6q2k5oG1DJEIpa

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...2Bk4QFggRMAI&usg=AOvVaw3NCWeUx3Trajw7t40yug1t

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...2Bk4QFggUMAM&usg=AOvVaw2ItDJAzL98ifywpky0kUdQ


Google : female private investigator tv series

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...kD0UQFggLMAA&usg=AOvVaw20s5qc_uyWh7lGIzR-dXSV

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...kD0UQFggQMAI&usg=AOvVaw1GqrRaxGf532HrIc7OobgR


Google : female private investigator movies

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...TBT8QFggQMAE&usg=AOvVaw18NWr67wGgUhX_nrTjX1gH

http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...TBT8QFggiMAg&usg=AOvVaw1z3kxSB6O4HdKGxBFpaJp6


----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 3, 2019)

I've actually known a couple of female bounty hunters, but strangely enough, the only female P.I.s I know of are either in comic books or movies.

...weird.

The two fictional P.I.s  that come to mind:

V. I. Warshawski
Jessica Jones

Edit: And this one, sort of: Remington Steele (TV Series 1982–1987) 

G.D.


----------

